
Ask HN: Best apps/website for Kids to learn programming - lateguy
My younger brother (9year) who don&#x27;t know english well. I will say he can just read simple english stories in english, is very curious to learn programming. Any app&#x2F;websites which I can use to get him started. Much resources look outdated like Alice from MIT.
======
yousifa
[https://codecombat.com/](https://codecombat.com/) is pretty cool. I think it
is a fine level for 9 yo.

------
ebcode
Have you found Scratch yet?
[https://scratch.mit.edu/](https://scratch.mit.edu/)

~~~
lateguy
yeah, he started with it but didn't learn much.

